# Beta



## theb00g1em4n (Nov 6, 2011)

Is there any update as to when the beta is gonna be released or do we have to wait now until ICS?


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

1st post and he breaks the only rule.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

sandman said:


> 1st post and he breaks the only rule.


lol


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

sandman said:


> 1st post and he breaks the only rule.


QUICK ban him before his second post!


----------



## theb00g1em4n (Nov 6, 2011)

oh so i asked the un-askable question, wtf is this some kind of docotor who shit where people cant ask a question without getting flamed for it?

I'd rather ask a taboo question than sit waiting in the dark....


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Incase you aren't aware of CM's rule... it is never ask for an ETA....


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

sandman said:


> 1st post and he breaks the only rule.


Lol.


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

sandman said:


> 1st post and he breaks the only rule.


lmao


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Well there is more than one rule, like no selling on the forums, no pirating apps, no malicious links, stuff like that.

But ya, to answer your post, no there is no ETA on beta. There won't be an ETA on beta. Alpha 3 or Beta will just be out one day.
Are we going to have to wait till ICS? Highly doubtful. I know the timing seems convenient but that is not what's going on.

And just to preemptively answer any followup questions you might have...
Is there an ETA? No.
Will there be an ETA? No.
If I ask nicely will someone give me an ETA? No.
Can I email the CM team and get an ETA? No.
I know I shouldn't ask for an ETA, but how long will it be? No.
When do you think it will be out? No.
How long are we going to wait before it's out? No.


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Kayone said:


> Well there is more than one rule, like no selling on the forums, no pirating apps, no malicious links, stuff like that.
> 
> But ya, to answer your post, no there is no ETA on beta. There won't be an ETA on beta. Alpha 3 or Beta will just be out one day.
> Are we going to have to wait till ICS? Highly doubtful. I know the timing seems convenient but that is not what's going on.
> ...


You said ETA so much a kitten imploded.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You said ETA so much a kitten imploded.


Oh no! Poor kitten... :'(


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Kayone said:


> Oh no! Poor kitten... :'(


I don't really like cats anyway.
etaetaetaetaeta olololol


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

theb00g1em4n said:


> oh so i asked the un-askable question, wtf is this some kind of docotor who shit where people cant ask a question without getting flamed for it?
> 
> I'd rather ask a taboo question than sit waiting in the dark....


See I told you to ban him before his second post


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

_Silence_ will fall when the _Question is asked_

What is the question!!!

Doctor Who!!!


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> _Silence_ will fall when the _Question is asked_
> 
> What is the question!!!
> 
> Doctor Who!!!


Spoilers.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

theb00g1em4n said:


> oh so i asked the un-askable question, wtf is this some kind of docotor who shit where people cant ask a question without getting flamed for it?
> 
> I'd rather ask a taboo question than sit waiting in the dark....


You ask a question that no one has an answer for. Might as well turn that light back off and keep sitting in the dark.


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> _Silence_ will fall when the _Question is asked_
> 
> What is the question!!!
> 
> Doctor Who!!!


Best post ever

Sent from my iPride 4G


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Hold on, hold on. Is there an episode of Doctor Who were they all register for RootzWiki, ask for an eta for a CyanogenMOD release and get flamed for it?
Please explain yourself boy.


----------



## shorttripp86 (Jul 29, 2011)

What about an eta, of the eta ...of the eta? Anyone got that handy??


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

shorttripp86 said:


> What about an eta, of the eta ...of the eta? Anyone got that handy??


I shall make an announcement of a coming announcement to announce the announcing of the eta of the eta of the eta.


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Kayone said:


> I shall make an announcement of a coming announcement to announce the announcing of the eta of the eta of the eta.


I shall sit in a corner and try to work that out.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kayone said:


> I shall make an announcement of a coming announcement to announce the announcing of the eta of the eta of the eta.


You just broke every physics rule in the book. How dare you, sir!


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

theb00g1em4n said:


> oh so i asked the un-askable question, wtf is this some kind of docotor who shit where people cant ask a question without getting flamed for it?
> 
> I'd rather ask a taboo question than sit waiting in the dark....


You gotta be careful on here, there are people that love to flame people that are new and ask these questions. I don't agree with it but it's not my forum to run. I have been in the same situation, don't give up. Think of something different to ask that benefits everyone.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

What amazes me is that the moderators will stop a thread from going "off" topic, but they let this one continue.

Let's see if we can get this topic to 100 pages !!!


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

dspcap said:


> What amazes me is that the moderators will stop a thread from going "off" topic, but they let this one continue.
> 
> Let's see if we can get this topic to 100 pages !!!


How about we just stop here, we don't need moderators to fix problems that can be avoided.


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

there was , I believe, no intent to flame but. If you would read any of the sticky threads concerning cm7, you would see that the only real hard and fast rule is to never ask for an ETA on any build. I realize it can be a bit hard to do at times but the cm7 team does a fantastic job and they don't need any more pressure from the community. I have been around the cm forums and android in general for several years and, in the past, I have been guilty of asking questions which caused several forum members to grumble. I would ask that you take it in stride and move on to another subject as we are all here for the same reason (I hope) and that is to improve our knowledge of android. Peace, brother.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## theb00g1em4n (Nov 6, 2011)

the flaming does overly bother me as it only comes from small minded idiots normally (mods and users alike), was just a general question.

Anyway keep up the good work...


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

The Beta will be released on Wednesday, November 9th.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Taylored said:


> The Beta will be released on Wednesday, November 9th.


2012? or 2013? LOL


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Since Alpha 3 is the next scheduled build... I suspect it'll be awhile before a beta.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

While I am not new to CM and do know most of the "rules", can someone please find this rule and show me the link? I can't find it in the "master thread" or in the installation instructions thread for the touchpad. I think it's just become assumed that everyone that loads CM should know this and then when they don't, they get slammed.

The only thing I find is "Similarly, thanks to the residents of the freenode IRC channel #cyanogenmod-touchpad for never, ever asking for an ETA"... but that doesn't sound like a rule to me.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

dspcap said:


> While I am not new to CM and do know most of the "rules", can someone please find this rule and show me the link? I can't find it in the "master thread" or in the installation instructions thread for the touchpad.	I think it's just become assumed that everyone that loads CM should know this and then when they don't, they get slammed.
> 
> The only thing I find is "Similarly, thanks to the residents of the freenode IRC channel #cyanogenmod-touchpad for never, ever asking for an ETA"... but that doesn't sound like a rule to me.


Rule or no, there are no responses to the ETA queries. It does offer loads of entertainment though.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

dspcap said:


> While I am not new to CM and do know most of the "rules", can someone please find this rule and show me the link? I can't find it in the "master thread" or in the installation instructions thread for the touchpad. I think it's just become assumed that everyone that loads CM should know this and then when they don't, they get slammed.
> 
> The only thing I find is "Similarly, thanks to the residents of the freenode IRC channel #cyanogenmod-touchpad for never, ever asking for an ETA"... but that doesn't sound like a rule to me.


There's plenty of precedent.

http://goo.gl/lM7Lj


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> There's plenty of precedent.
> 
> http://goo.gl/lM7Lj


How is a newbie supposed to know to google search "first rule of cyanogenmod", that's absolutely absurd. We should be nicer to the newbies so our community grows.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

First decent flamewar in days and here I am without any marshmellows









Seriously though, after Alpha 1 followed very quickly by Alpha 2 and immediately by Alpha 2.1 and then no news for a while and so many vistors to this forum it was only a matter of time...


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

dspcap said:


> How is a newbie supposed to know to google search "first rule of cyanogenmod", that's absolutely absurd. We should be nicer to the newbies so our community grows.


lol yup agree!


----------



## Bao (Oct 17, 2011)

theb00g1em4n said:


> the flaming does overly bother me as it only comes from small minded idiots normally (mods and users alike), was just a general question.
> 
> Anyway keep up the good work...


First of all, no one is flaming you. Second, stop being so selfish, and lazy. Don't you think the Devs are getting tired of people asking for an ETA, especially when they *DON'T* do ETA's? I'm pretty sure people are overly bothered when small minded idiots ask questions that have been answered many times before. A simple Google search would've answered your question.

And no, I'm not flaming you, so, don't get butthurt.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

In b4 the be nice warning!


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Putting CM team's rule aside, when has _ever_ asking for an ETA from a developer worked for you?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

dspcap said:


> How is a newbie supposed to know to google search "first rule of cyanogenmod", that's absolutely absurd. We should be nicer to the newbies so our community grows.


Let's have another look at the statement I responded to:
"While I am not new to CM..."

The defense rests. :dropsmic:


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Let's have another look at the statement I responded to:
> "While I am not new to CM..."
> 
> The defense rests. :dropsmic:


Sorry, I think you misunderstood my point. I have been using CM for almost 2 years and I would never ask an ETA in any CM forum. I have also read hundreds of newbies get slammed for asking. I was "trying" to state that if someone was a newbie to CM through the Touchpad, there is nothing stated in the Master or Installation threads about not asking for ETAs. WE as regulars of CM know not to ask, but that doesn't mean everyone else does. And it's ridiculous for a newbie to know to google search on CM rules before making a post.

The regulars of CM just get tired of seeing the same questions over and over again, but for a newbie who hasn't been reading forums for 2 years, they don't know what to ask or what not to ask.

Just saying we need to be nicer to newbies and not slam them for what we "think" are dumb questions.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

dspcap said:


> Just saying we need to be nicer to newbies and not slam them for what we "think" are dumb questions.


+1...those of us who are experienced consumers of ROMs are aware of "Rule #1", and former noobs who were waiting here for weeks for the CM7 release are pretty well aware of the various rules and behavioral norms of the ROM community. The wider public coming into this community should not be expected to have the same level of understanding.

We should seek a reputation for being supportive and helpful to new members. One of CM's strengths is in the growing numbers of users, and we shouldn't be dumping on noobs or doing other things that discourage participation.

If seeing the same "dumb" question the nth time makes you wig out, pop another prozac and move on, or better yet post information to help the noob come up to speed and become a contributing member.









I love you guys... <sniff>


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

theb00g1em4n said:


> oh so i asked the un-askable question, wtf is this some kind of docotor who shit where people cant ask a question without getting flamed for it?
> 
> I'd rather ask a taboo question than sit waiting in the dark....


The fact that you think the few posts after your question are considered, "flaming" means that you are sensitive like small girl in pink dress.

That is all.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

This thread is... closed.


----------

